# import vs domestic



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

just wanted to know what people liked the most

this is about cars


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

American Muscle!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

this is probubly a repost but i dont care


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> this is probubly a repost but i dont care


its is?

R


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

E

Japanese Pwnage.

voted


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

P


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

check out this video of a quick ass fiero http://videos.streetfire.net/search/fiero/...633a1169c0e.htm


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Depends on purpose. For daily driving/reliability...Japanese imports all the way. For performance/racing (realistically) domestic hands down although I do have much love for the MKIV supra.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha if i really wanted to do some crazy sh*t you can pick up an 88 fiero for less than 2 grand(rust free cuz their in az) buy the mounting kits for a small block for 900 bucks build me a 420 stroker for lets say 3000 (thats with wholesale parts shooting for 500 horses) put than in and run mid 9s hahahahaha


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

not trying to take anything away from supras ive seen some crazy ones cruizing around


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BMW lover ALL the way. hoping thats what my graduation and vet school acceptance present will be


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Like I said I prefer domestic, the supra is pretty much the only japanese car that I like from a purely performance stand point.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dream car would be an R34 Skyline, but overall id say euro. amg, bmw, porsche, ferrari, lambo. c'mon now...


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i would have to say import, just because they are cheap and can be as fast as most "muslce" cars
my little cousin had a honda del sole on NOS that ran high 10s......

nothin like sitting in your raced out 40k+ mustang and having a 8k honda leave you in the dust


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

For my everyday college driving I'm going to have to say Asian Imports.. Honda has it for me there..

LOVE european imports.. Volvo's last forever, BMW, Porsche, I love em all..

Although gotta love those old school American Muscles.. Just purely old school for me,,,


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

There is hardley any American cars these days. American automobiles have Japanese engines like the Chrysler, Dodge, and so on


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

always got better service from domestics... havnt tried euro's yet though.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redrum781 said:


> always got better service from domestics... havnt tried euro's yet though.


canadians dont have domestics..

name one canadian carmaker?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Wasn't GEO a Canadian branch of GM.?
I could be wrong
Almost forgot about Bricklin, Zamboni.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> i would have to say import, just because they are cheap and can be as fast as most "muslce" cars
> my little cousin had a honda del sole on NOS that ran high 10s......
> 
> nothin like sitting in your raced out 40k+ mustang and having a 8k honda leave you in the dust


WOW... you must be lost. The argument is the other way around.

You pick up a Mustang 5.0 and throw a couple grand into the engine and you have a 350-400 HP car. To turn your ricer honda into something that can compete with that you need many more thousands into a turbo'd setup just to get similair performance.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Apples and oranges.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Import


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I like both/all fast CLEAN cars...

I have a 92 Civic with a Turbo B16/ITR trans, and a bunch other mods but it's been set aside for now... long story...

In Spring 08 I am buying a new Dodge Challenger and I plan to mod the sh*t out of it!!! Hoping for something around 700-800HP and street legal (more or less)

I have respect for any fast car that is done well.. no Rice/Wheat


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Wasn't GEO a Canadian branch of GM.?
> I could be wrong
> Almost forgot about Bricklin, Zamboni.


geo is a suzuki 
mose american cars are running american engines all of the 4 bangers are taken from jap designes but purley domestic. the asian imports learned everything they know from american companies.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> Wasn't GEO a Canadian branch of GM.?
> I could be wrong
> Almost forgot about Bricklin, Zamboni.


geo is a suzuki 
mose american cars are running american engines all of the 4 bangers are taken from jap designes but purley domestic. the asian imports learned everything they know from american companies.
[/quote]

and most imports are assembled domestically so technicall they are no more imported then domestics are..

then there are the made in mexico so called european imports..


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Rooner said:


> Wasn't GEO a Canadian branch of GM.?
> I could be wrong
> Almost forgot about Bricklin, Zamboni.


geo is a suzuki 
mose american cars are running american engines all of the 4 bangers are taken from jap designes but purley domestic. the asian imports learned everything they know from american companies.
[/quote]

and most imports are assembled domestically so technicall they are no more imported then domestics are..

then there are the made in mexico so called european imports..
[/quote]
ya but designed and built for japan

i would take a domestic car anyday over an import just because of cost to keep a domestic car. it will break down every so often and you will drop say 100 to 200 bucks in it. an import will work for ever then all at once you will have major internal failure and drop 5 grand into getting a new motor. one of my jobs is at a machine shop and i can see imports are built for disaster.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> geo is a suzuki
> mose american cars are running american engines all of the 4 bangers are taken from jap designes but purley domestic. the asian imports learned everything they know from american companies.


geo is owned by GMC.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> Wasn't GEO a Canadian branch of GM.?
> I could be wrong
> Almost forgot about Bricklin, Zamboni.


geo is a suzuki 
mose american cars are running american engines all of the 4 bangers are taken from jap designes but purley domestic. the asian imports learned everything they know from american companies.
[/quote]

and most imports are assembled domestically so technicall they are no more imported then domestics are..

then there are the made in mexico so called european imports..
[/quote]
ya but designed and built for japan

i would take a domestic car anyday over an import just because of cost to keep a domestic car. it will break down every so often and you will drop say 100 to 200 bucks in it. an import will work for ever then all at once you will have major internal failure and drop 5 grand into getting a new motor. one of my jobs is at a machine shop and i can see imports are built for disaster.
[/quote]

care to explain this time bomb theory? personally id rather not have to fix the car or be stuck on the side of teh road for a stupid broken part and get milked for the repairs over the years like you have to deal with crap domestics even if its under warrenty its a pita to have a car your paying for in a shop


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i will gladly describe it but bear with me im not to sure if the spelling on some of this stuff is correct. 
to begin with the japanese auto industry has learned most of what they know from american automotive makers but until recently couldnt compete without their own designs. now of course they have their own and no longer rely on the american automotive industry. well if the americans got one thing right with the smaller v6 es or 4 bangers they learned to build a non interferiance engine. this means that if a timing belt or timing chain breaks the over head cam will spin freely and not bend any valves or rods etc. the japanese havent figured out that that is a better idea because it costs a little bit more and havent built many cars that way. the way they have it figured is that if you needed to change the timing belt it is honelsly a 4 to 5 hour job for a actual ase certified person to change it which calculates to about 1000 dollars after it is all said and done give or take some.well the average joe isnt going to pay 1000 dollars to change his timing belt for preventative care. well american companies got smart (mostly ford others learned from their mistake) timing belts break and you wreck your whole motor bend all the valves destroy the pistons and many times bend the rods. well nobody is going to pay to fix all of that most people will just r&r an import because if you re machine one toyota(example) will not cover it in a warrenty. thus as an end outcome it will cost you many thousands of dollars to fix your problem that you wouldnt have with MOST american cars. plain and simple most imports dont have non intefierance engines And still have timing BELTS not chains. thus when it does break it might take a while depending on what it is it will destroy your motor. 
i am sorry about the spelling grammer etc. but hopefully i explained that well enough if you have any other questions just let me know because im sure that i left something out


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

The japanese are making a lot of non interference engines these days. Plus having a timing belt or chain serviced is maintenance. Big deal, another cost of owning a car. American v8s with steel timing chains need replacing periodically as well. I personally wouldn't buy a new domestic vehicle over a foreign(well japanese)one. GM, Ford, Dodge, are all having parts and whole vehicles made in mexico with inferior materials. Look at the resale aspect as well. Domestics lose their value way quicker than imports. Thats a big concideration for me when it comes to dropping 30k on a car/truck.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Wasn't GEO a Canadian branch of GM.?
> I could be wrong
> Almost forgot about Bricklin, Zamboni.


geo is a suzuki 
mose american cars are running american engines all of the 4 bangers are taken from jap designes but purley domestic. the asian imports learned everything they know from american companies.
[/quote]

and most imports are assembled domestically so technicall they are no more imported then domestics are..

then there are the made in mexico so called european imports..
[/quote]
ya but designed and built for japan

i would take a domestic car anyday over an import just because of cost to keep a domestic car. it will break down every so often and you will drop say 100 to 200 bucks in it. an import will work for ever then all at once you will have major internal failure and drop 5 grand into getting a new motor. one of my jobs is at a machine shop and i can see imports are built for disaster.
[/quote]

care to explain this time bomb theory? personally id rather not have to fix the car or be stuck on the side of teh road for a stupid broken part and get milked for the repairs over the years like you have to deal with crap domestics even if its under warrenty its a pita to have a car your paying for in a shop
[/quote]
if you know the right people a gsr strait illegal japan engine for 600-1000 installed


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> The japanese are making a lot of non interference engines these days. Plus having a timing belt or chain serviced is maintenance. Big deal, another cost of owning a car. American v8s with steel timing chains need replacing periodically as well. I personally wouldn't buy a new domestic vehicle over a foreign(well japanese)one. GM, Ford, Dodge, are all having parts and whole vehicles made in mexico with inferior materials. Look at the resale aspect as well. Domestics lose their value way quicker than imports. Thats a big concideration for me when it comes to dropping 30k on a car/truck.


This is true....

Maybe between 1980 and 1990.....

Not nowadays. Get with the times.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

accept most japanese cars are built with recycled big 3 materials bo basically that is like saying they are build with the same materials as an american car.
yes changing the timing belts or chain is part of maintenance but with the imports they have a bad problem with it being so damn expensive to do it on that people dont do it if everyone did when they should that would pretty much make up for the cost in american cars. alas they dont thus i have to work on 3.0 toyo heads and sh*t all the damn time


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> The japanese are making a lot of non interference engines these days. Plus having a timing belt or chain serviced is maintenance. Big deal, another cost of owning a car. American v8s with steel timing chains need replacing periodically as well. I personally wouldn't buy a new domestic vehicle over a foreign(well japanese)one. GM, Ford, Dodge, are all having parts and whole vehicles made in mexico with inferior materials. Look at the resale aspect as well. Domestics lose their value way quicker than imports. Thats a big concideration for me when it comes to dropping 30k on a car/truck.


This is true....

Maybe between 1980 and 1990.....

Not nowadays. Get with the times.
[/quote]
Which part of what I said was only true for the 80s-90s? I'm really curious as to what you mean? The big three still makes stuff in mexico, Maintenence is still a requirement with any car, and domestics aren't holding value better than foreign.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

just recently i did the head on a vw passat(i think thats how its spelled) well those heads are so damn expensive that people will pay 750 bucks just to get that re done over buying a new one for 1500. every car regardless of where it is built will have problems american cars just seem to have smaller ones now and again over one huge one that you junk the whole car for.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> The japanese are making a lot of non interference engines these days. Plus having a timing belt or chain serviced is maintenance. Big deal, another cost of owning a car. American v8s with steel timing chains need replacing periodically as well. I personally wouldn't buy a new domestic vehicle over a foreign(well japanese)one. GM, Ford, Dodge, are all having parts and whole vehicles made in mexico with inferior materials. Look at the resale aspect as well. Domestics lose their value way quicker than imports. Thats a big concideration for me when it comes to dropping 30k on a car/truck.


This is true....

Maybe between 1980 and 1990.....

Not nowadays. Get with the times.
[/quote]
Which part of what I said was only true for the 80s-90s? I'm really curious as to what you mean? The big three still makes stuff in mexico, Maintenence is still a requirement with any car, and domestics aren't holding value better than foreign.
[/quote]
As far as holding value, for the most part thats true, but the gep isn;'t as big as it was 10-15 years ago. As far as quality/reliability, they are dead even now a days. Also, most of the big 3's cars are anufactured in the states or canada.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> i would have to say import, just because they are cheap and can be as fast as most "muslce" cars
> my little cousin had a honda del sole on NOS that ran high 10s......
> 
> nothin like sitting in your raced out 40k+ mustang and having a 8k honda leave you in the dust


Cool. My jeep makes enough power to bring the front end off the ground, burn the tires without an ebrake (Cheating poser style brake I mean), snap 1 piece mosser shafts, and trow joint.
http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/1910/ex...destancemk0.jpg
I can't recall a honda ever making enough power to break the toothpick shafts (What are they, 8, 10?) but oh well.

Oh well too mad its not geared to race and I run at 3k rpm at 50 mph. Still got a shitty crawl ratio too.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

and japanese cars are built with nobody at all how are you to inspect what might be a flawed part of mis weld if it just keeps rolling down the assembly line until later when it is inspected and nobody can see the problems


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> just recently i did the head on a vw passat(i think thats how its spelled) well those heads are so damn expensive that people will pay 750 bucks just to get that re done over buying a new one for 1500. every car regardless of where it is built will have problems american cars just seem to have smaller ones now and again over one huge one that you junk the whole car for.


Have you priced out a new head on a domestic lately? Any dealer part or oem part for any engine isn't going to be cheap. If someone was to junk out a perfectly good car due to a costly repair, is it cheaper and more practical to go buy a new car?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

which is exactly the problem with imports BECAUSE thats what people do


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> and japanese cars are built with nobody at all how are you to inspect what might be a flawed part of mis weld if it just keeps rolling down the assembly line until later when it is inspected and nobody can see the problems


Really? Then why do companies like toyota and honda employ a large work force of people who had lost their jobs with the big three when they shut down all of the plants and outsourced to mexico and canada? American cars and trucks are as well welded in this same fashion. They couldn't possibly keep up with production if they didn't.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

havent you see or heard about toyotas new plant that will be COMPLETLY unmaned except in the inspection

the ONLY reason that the imports are thriving is because the were smart and avoided unions


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> havent you see or heard about toyotas new plant that will be COMPLETLY unmaned except in the inspection
> 
> the ONLY reason that the imports are thriving is because the were smart and avoided unions


Well there was a hell of a lot the autoworkers union has "helped" in the domestic plants.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahaha i will agree with you on that the big 3 (yes all 3) are spending more money on pensions than they are on metal for cars

side note the law requires that they have to negociate with the unions thus they cant get rid of them like the imports can because the imports never hired them in the first place


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> hahahahaha i will agree with you on that the big 3 (yes all 3) are spending more money on pensions than they are on metal for cars
> 
> side note the law requires that they have to negociate with the unions thus they cant get rid of them like the imports can because the imports never hired them in the first place


adn the unions that are so patriotic and proud of there sh*t that there not seeing that ther e abig reasont hye cut corners on quilty

being full automated is not much differnt then it is now, the only reason its not totally automated is due to the unions..

a full automated plant wont suffer defects from somone ahving a bad day or a hang over


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i see your point but i will stick with what i see at work and that is far more jap cars with problems than american (aside from old ones that people are making race motors)
really if you think about it the unions destroyed the american automotive industry


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> i see your point but i will stick with what i see at work and that is far more jap cars with problems than american (aside from old ones that people are making race motors)
> really if you think about it the unions destroyed the american automotive industry


i will say that i think you can beat american tucks.. ill even go so far as to admit liking ford pickups, not the 150's or exploders but the 250 ad 350 series..

mid size the tacoma is hard to beat and frontier is close but the colorado/canyon are better priced although you get what you pay for..

i just wish the jap companies would sell there diesel mid size trucks in the states, the damn terrorist get them but we cant


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

cant say sh*t about the titan bad ass truck


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> cant say sh*t about the titan bad ass truck


yeah there pretty badass but recentkly got poor reliabilty rating

http://www.cnn.com/2005/AUTOS/10/26/cr_mos...able/index.html


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i still think that is the only import truck i would go out of my way to buy


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i guess thats just personal opinion tho thats why i started this poll


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> i guess thats just personal opinion tho thats why i started this poll


i would also be willing to go out on a limb here and claim the location you live in might effect the types and numbers of cars you see based on local average income and even further that the codition of those cars may also be directly effected by the climate of your area.. harsher climates would most likely bring out more problems in most cars but really expose the flaws of crappy cars..


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

very true every large car company tests its ac in az and other things of that sort just because we seem to have the extreme in many different things here.

side note i personally think the baddest truck on the market is lincons truck bad ass


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> very true every large car company tests its ac in az and other things of that sort just because we seem to have the extreme in many different things here.
> 
> side note i personally think the baddest truck on the market is lincons truck bad ass


the blackwood?

eehhh, its just a navigatorified 250..

ive been wondering if the front clip of a lexus gx470 would fit on a tacoma, make a lexus pick up, swap everything..

find a rearended totaled gx and banged up tacoma and do a bunch of body swapping..


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i suppose it could work

na dude the mark lt totalally nice


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> i suppose it could work
> 
> na dude the mark lt totalally nice


Sorry, but that reminds me of the old adage...

"Worthless at tits on a bull"

PU trucks are made for WORK not luxury...

That thing is a "Rinestone cowboy"

The luxury SUV deali bob I can see, but a luxury pickup is just retarded!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd NEVER buy a domestic.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

C'mon you guys everyone knows exotic imports are the way to go who will say NO to a Skyline Nismo or Mazada RX7


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CAPONE said:


> C'mon you guys everyone knows exotic imports are the way to go who will say NO to a Skyline Nismo or* Mazada RX7*


Where do you live??

Everywhere I look I see some anoying RX7 with obnoxious exhaust looking for a race...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I have always owned a Honda for the past 15 years. However last year I bought a BMW M3. I am passionate when I say this --- this is the best car I have ever owned. It is comfortable, quick, smooth, quiet, and all around A++. I did not realize what I have been missing. I will ALWAYS own a BMW. In the past year of so, I have had 2 problems with 2 different sensors. Very easy fix due to the abundance of information on various Bimmer web forums! However, if you were to take it to the stealership they would charge out the ass! So, if you ever have a chance to buy a BMW, I would highly suggest!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> I have always owned a Honda for the past 15 years. However last year I bought a BMW M3. I am passionate when I say this --- this is the best car I have ever owned. It is comfortable, quick, smooth, quiet, and all around A++. I did not realize what I have been missing. I will ALWAYS own a BMW. In the past year of so, I have had 2 problems with 2 different sensors. Very easy fix due to the abundance of information on various Bimmer web forums! However, if you were to take it to the stealership they would charge out the ass! So, if you ever have a chance to buy a BMW, I would highly suggest!!!!


theres no biased in this post going from a beater to a beamer..

anything that would eb a step up would have your devotion


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> I have always owned a Honda for the past 15 years. However last year I bought a BMW M3. I am passionate when I say this --- this is the best car I have ever owned. It is comfortable, quick, smooth, quiet, and all around A++. I did not realize what I have been missing. I will ALWAYS own a BMW. In the past year of so, I have had 2 problems with 2 different sensors. Very easy fix due to the abundance of information on various Bimmer web forums! However, if you were to take it to the stealership they would charge out the ass! So, if you ever have a chance to buy a BMW, I would highly suggest!!!!


theres no biased in this post going from a beater to a beamer..

anything that would eb a step up would have your devotion
[/quote]

Not true.... I threw the part in there about owning a Honda for over 15 years to show my devotion to Imports. I have owned Lexus / Mercedes etc... But still... BMW is by far the best car I have owned. So....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> hahahaha if i really wanted to do some crazy sh*t you can pick up an 88 fiero for less than 2 grand(rust free cuz their in az) buy the mounting kits for a small block for 900 bucks build me a 420 stroker for lets say 3000 (thats with wholesale parts shooting for 500 horses) put than in and run mid 9s hahahahaha


yeah dood, mid 9s on what...toyo's? haha. assuming you can get the tires to hook up, you can say goodbye to several things...number one, your clutch...goodbye clutch, number two, your transmission, goodbye transmission, number three, your diff. which will probably explode into 1000 tiny particles, your axles might be able to take it, but its doubtful...stock fiero's are not built to take 500hp...not to mention, there'll be so much more weight in the back, that without an upgraded suspension system, any kind of small turn under power is going to lead to the most horrible oversteer you've ever seen in your life...sorry, but it takes more than 3k to get a 9 second car...ever hear the phrase, a chain is only as strong as its weakest link? well...its the same with cars.

BTW, i voted american...because out of all the american cars i've owned, i've only had one crap out before 100,000 miles, and it was a ford...and i've (my family) has owned over 12 american cars, and out of the twelve 9 of them have made it to 200,000 miles, one has made it to 300,000 miles, and the other two that havent, are still on the road at 187,000 miles, and 154,000 miles...fords, chryslers, chevy's...you name it, i drive a dodge truck with 187,000 miles on it...runs fine...i've seen civics sh*t the bed at 100k...granted, i've seen a lot of civics do 200k in their sleep, but american cars last if you take care of them...period.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hahahaha if i really wanted to do some crazy sh*t you can pick up an 88 fiero for less than 2 grand(rust free cuz their in az) buy the mounting kits for a small block for 900 bucks build me a 420 stroker for lets say 3000 (thats with wholesale parts shooting for 500 horses) put than in and run mid 9s hahahahaha


BTW, i voted american...because out of all the american cars i've owned, i've only had one crap out before 100,000 miles, and it was a ford...and i've (my family) has owned over 12 american cars, and out of the twelve 9 of them have made it to 200,000 miles, one has made it to 300,000 miles, and the other two that havent, are still on the road at 187,000 miles, and 154,000 miles...fords, chryslers, chevy's...you name it, i drive a dodge truck with 187,000 miles on it...runs fine...i've seen civics sh*t the bed at 100k...granted, i've seen a lot of civics do 200k in their sleep,* but american cars last if you take care of them...period.*
[/quote]

AKA replace all the sh*t that breaks or wears out like any normal car but generalyl faster then imports..

how many of those cars "ran great" but burned a quart of oil a month?

dude you havent had a D/L long enough to drive that many cars that far, did you buy it with 299000 miles and drive it over 300k?

i got my altima in 01 with 25k on it, now it has 145k and i drive quite a bit and have owned 5 other cars over the last ten years and there is no possible way that i could have put hundreds of thousands of miles on all of those cars like your claiming t ahve done with those 12 cars..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hmm, maybe you should revert back to where i said i've (my family)...then rephrase what you just said...also, i drive a lot, and i've had the pleasure of putting well over 50,000 miles on my current truck, a chevy lumina which i picked up as my first car with 185,000 miles on it, and drove it to 210,000 miles before crashing it into the woods, a dodge caravan which i picked up with 218,000 miles on it, and drove to 240ish before junking it, and then the only other car that i've personally had, a toyota celica, which unfortunately, i got with 218,000 miles on it, and crashed into a deer at 225...but regardless, i know how to buy a car, i know what to look for, and i know the people before me took good care of them, as did i...and regardless of WHO drove them, they were american and they reached 200,000 miles without major incident...oh, my truck needed a water pump in the early fall...my bad...anyway, the celica isnt american, but i threw that in there to give you my driving history. but my mom just had a ford minivan which finally blew its tranny up not even a month ago at 280+ thousand miles...we dont know, because the odo stopped working after 240. and we drove it for 2.5 years after that. she also had a chrysler t&c, a 1998iirc, which reached 320,000 miles before we junked it because of a snapped AXLE!!! which is relatively easy to repair...but after you put 320,000 miles on a car, you're kind of ready for a new one, no matter how well it works.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hmm, maybe you should revert back to where i said i've (my family)...then rephrase what you just said...also, i drive a lot, and i've had the pleasure of putting well over 50,000 miles on my current truck, a chevy lumina which i picked up as my first car with 185,000 miles on it, and drove it to 210,000 miles before crashing it into the woods, a dodge caravan which i picked up with 218,000 miles on it, and drove to 240ish before junking it, and then the only other car that i've personally had, a toyota celica, which unfortunately, i got with 218,000 miles on it, and crashed into a deer at 225...but regardless, i know how to buy a car, i know what to look for, and i know the people before me took good care of them, as did i...and regardless of WHO drove them, they were american and they reached 200,000 miles without major incident...oh, my truck needed a water pump in the early fall...my bad...anyway, the celica isnt american, but i threw that in there to give you my driving history. but my mom just had a ford minivan which finally blew its tranny up not even a month ago at 280+ thousand miles...we dont know, because the odo stopped working after 240. and we drove it for 2.5 years after that. she also had a chrysler t&c, a 1998iirc, which reached 320,000 miles before we junked it because of a snapped AXLE!!! which is relatively easy to repair...but after you put 320,000 miles on a car, you're kind of ready for a new one, no matter how well it works.


ok so most of these cars you got with very high milage, how do you knowhow much money was dumped into those beaters to keep them going before you got it?

sure an old car can run great for many many miles after everythign on it has been replaced or rebuilt from the factory junk or the 30 recalls have ben taken care of


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm no...because i dont buy expensive cars, why would someone replace an engine or a transmission on a car thats worth 3 grand? they wouldnt, they'd junk it...insurance wouldnt either, they'd total it and give face value, its simply not worth it...the celica, the lumina, the chrysler van, and the ford that conked out, all had documents of what was done...oil change, tires, wiper blades, i think one of the vans had an oil pan leak, which was fixed for like 300 bucks...but at the same time, that kind of stuff can happen to imports as well...all im saying, is that yes, imports are reliable, very reliable, but dont tell me that american cars always die before 100k or whatever...its not true, i've HAD american cars go further, longer, than imports. and honestly, if that celica i had was a ford or chevy, it'd probably still be on the road, the deer i hit was like 50lbs at most, and it DEMOLISHED the front end, the light fixture (which was 400 dollars to replace...gotta love replacement prices on imports), the airbags were designed in such a way that when they blew, they rip half the 3-400 dollar dash panel apart, and proceed to shatter the windshield...the car was demo'd and did not have to be if it was made out of something other than spagettio cans...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> umm no...because i dont buy expensive cars, why would someone replace an engine or a transmission on a car thats worth 3 grand? they wouldnt, they'd junk it...insurance wouldnt either, they'd total it and give face value, its simply not worth it...the celica, the lumina, the chrysler van, and the ford that conked out, all had documents of what was done...oil change, tires, wiper blades, i think one of the vans had an oil pan leak, which was fixed for like 300 bucks...but at the same time, that kind of stuff can happen to imports as well...all im saying, is that yes, imports are reliable, very reliable, but dont tell me that american cars always die before 100k or whatever...its not true, i've HAD american cars go further, longer, than imports. and honestly, if that celica i had was a ford or chevy, it'd probably still be on the road, the deer i hit was like 50lbs at most, and it DEMOLISHED the front end, the light fixture (which was 400 dollars to replace...gotta love replacement prices on imports), the airbags were designed in such a way that when they blew, they rip half the 3-400 dollar dash panel apart, and proceed to shatter the windshield...the car was demo'd and did not have to be if it was made out of something other than spagettio cans...


you missed my point, lets say they bought the car new and it blew an engine at 60k mi or a trans at 80 because all the factory motors or trans had a problem that went after teh warrenty, so they replaced it becasue the car had some value, by the time you got it 100k mi later yeah it was running great but the first owner fotted the bill for the POS..

as far as yourcomplaints about the car getting jacked up that car probablty had better crash test ratings then its american counter part..

the american car builders used to build the car the surivve the crash while the passenger suffered massive trauma, obviously its not like that any more but it took a while for them to catch up with the foriegne cars. now very few cars have areal bumper and even small crashs cost a fortune to fix and thats not just foriegn cars..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my preferances
trucks GM 
luxury sedans lexus
sports cars GM(vetts of course)

why do some buy 4x4's and then put 20+ inch wheels with Z-rated tires. if this is you jump off a bridge.
its like me puting or trying to put 31/10.5 truck tires on my C6


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> my preferances
> trucks GM
> luxury sedans lexus
> sports cars GM(vetts of course)
> ...


because people are stupid and think there making a statement about there social status when all its saying is im ghetto and need bling to get attention from people..

the best is older beater suv's with new bling dubs..

i saw a tacoma for sale the other day with fog lights and brush guards and a winch with 20's onm it, soo stupid looking..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

An engine is indestructible. You can have heads replaced, carbs tuned, and everything else on it fixed. The engine itself is a massive hunk of steel that will last forever if you change your oil every now and then and don't run it at redline every day.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> An engine is indestructible. You can have heads replaced, carbs tuned, and everything else on it fixed. The engine itself is a massive hunk of steel that will last forever if you change your oil every now and then and don't run it at redline every day.


that is retarted an "engine" is a complete unit comprised of all of its componenets which are destructable.

the block is just a chunk of metal which can be destroied if a bearing blows and breaks a connecting rod which punchs a hole in the block or damages the cyclinder wall enough..

the stupiidity of your statement is making my head spin, you have oversimplified it to the point of saying your getting power out of an oiled chunk of metal that spins..

that post could have just landed this thread into the hall of stupidity..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

No, how often to rods break free and do that on normal cars? I work on boat engines for competition ski boats. Nautiques to be exact. Nothing but 351's all day. You want ot talk about stressing a motor? Wakeboarders fill the boat's tanks full of water, then add weight on top of that. I load my boat with 3,000-4,000lbs of water and lead when I go wakeboarding. So there's that much weight being pushed in the most inneffiecent way to travel-boat. Cruising around at 3,300-3,6000 rpms all day long with a MASSIVE load on the engine and nothing has ever gone wrong with me. I guess my statement doesn't really stand for the car industry because I work on nothing but rock solid engines that never really break. Waterpumps go bad, alternators need to be rebuilt, but never does an engine need to be completely revamped unless it overheated hardcore and warped the heads and might have cracked the block.

and if you are going to call somebody retarted, make sure you spell it retarded.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> No, how often to rods break free and do that on normal cars? I work on boat engines for competition ski boats. Nautiques to be exact. Nothing but 351's all day. You want ot talk about stressing a motor? Wakeboarders fill the boat's tanks full of water, then add weight on top of that. I load my boat with 3,000-4,000lbs of water and lead when I go wakeboarding. So there's that much weight being pushed in the most inneffiecent way to travel-boat. Cruising around at 3,300-3,6000 rpms all day long with a MASSIVE load on the engine and nothing has ever gone wrong with me. I guess my statement doesn't really stand for the car industry because I work on nothing but rock solid engines that never really break. Waterpumps go bad, alternators need to be rebuilt, but never does an engine need to be completely revamped unless it overheated hardcore and warped the heads and might have cracked the block.
> 
> and if you are going to call somebody ratarted, make sure you spell it retarded.


no you missing the point of what i sadi about your statement the problem is your saying an engine is nothing but the block thats wrong, a block is not an egine until the heads, pistons, carb ect are installed and working.

thats my point..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh I know that, but after tearing down 2 engines (one had warped heads and the other had a crack in the cylinder) and getting it honed and having heads leveled, I think that an engine is so simple. It's complex with the electronic parts, but other than that it's a block with a crank and pistons. then the rods and lifters, the head, intake manifold and carbeurator. Saying that a certain engine sucks because one component failed isn't very fair. Yeah it disables the engine, but it doesn't mean the whole hting is a POS because of it. So they may have a problem with a part, you upgrade the part if it is a common problem or you replace it if it isn't.

Nobody should have to go through alot of replacements, but sometiems there's a faulty part or two.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Oh I know that, but after tearing down 2 engines (one had warped heads and the other had a crack in the cylinder) and getting it honed and having heads leveled, I think that an engine is so simple. It's complex with the electronic parts, but other than that it's a block with a crank and pistons. then the rods and lifters, the head, intake manifold and carbeurator. Saying that a certain engine sucks because one component failed isn't very fair. Yeah it disables the engine, but it doesn't mean the whole hting is a POS because of it. So they may have a problem with a part, you upgrade the part if it is a common problem or you replace it if it isn't.
> 
> Nobody should have to go through alot of replacements, but sometiems there's a faulty part or two.


well glad you clarified that mr wizard, no sh*t the basic internals of an engine are simple to those of us that understand it.

when you make a statement that an einge in indestructable becasue its a block of metal it sounds really stupid.

you can however definately claim an engine is a POS if its poorly designed and suffers from regular design flaws..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

FO SHO.

Seriously though, how many cars have an engine falls apart? I don't know of many, but changing oil every now and then (even if it's not every 3K miles) will give you an engine that should last forever if you don't redline it all the time.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> FO SHO.
> 
> Seriously though, how many cars have an engine falls apart? I don't know of many, but changing oil every now and then (even if it's not every 3K miles) will give you an engine that should last forever if you don't redline it all the time.


i beat the livin hell out of my car, i run it up to 6k rpm daily (6500 redline) it has 143k miles on it..

repairs:

rear main seal (did my self in an hour) 
belts - maintenacne when i replaced the seal
alternator - died 120k mi so i replaced the belts and seal
starter - died around 90k mi
transmission - i slammed it into reverse like a dummy and chipped a gear around 80k mi my error 
clutch - 60k mi short life but that would again be my fult for beating on it
exhaust - lasts about five years normal wear
shocks - worn out around 100k mi
springs - replaced with eibach
tires - normal wear
brakes - normal wear


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL....well at the 100k point, you shouldn't be surprised if you have to visit the parts place quite often.

I had a '69 lincoln and it had a few bugs that were minor but took forever to figure out, I was ready to kick the windows out on it. It had over 70K miles on it, but it was older than me.

And have you ever seen the guts of a transmission? I've watched the main mechanic do 2 of them on a boat- which only has forward neutral and reverse, and it looked like a jigsaw nightmare with all the different discs that had to be in the right order.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> LOL....well at the 100k point, you shouldn't be surprised if you have to visit the parts place quite often.
> 
> I had a '69 lincoln and it had a few bugs that were minor but took forever to figure out, I was ready to kick the windows out on it. It had over 70K miles on it, but it was older than me.
> 
> And have you ever seen the guts of a transmission? I've watched the main mechanic do 2 of them on a boat- which only has forward neutral and reverse, and it looked like a jigsaw nightmare with all the different discs that had to be in the right order.


boat engine are more like automatic trans, they are crazy complex with all kind of presure bal valve springs and stuff..

i have been though and I/O drive, and snowmobile trans, not the basic forward reverse gear box but the polaris lz hi low forward reverse trans with shift dogs and what not..


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

CAPONE said:


> C'mon you guys everyone knows exotic imports are the way to go who will say NO to a Skyline Nismo or Mazada RX7


Since when are skylines/rx7's exotic imports....


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Skylines ARE exotic.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> An engine is indestructible. You can have heads replaced, carbs tuned, and everything else on it fixed. The engine itself is a massive hunk of steel that will last forever if you change your oil every now and then and don't run it at redline every day.


ughhh wow that was a stupid post but i will let it slide because i do it to. but actually engines throw rods quite often parts wear out THINGS CRACK i work ar a machine shop and believe me they are actually quite delicate


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

well like I said before, I'm in the boat side of engines and only work on 351's and they seem to be tough as nails. Don't know how other smaller engines are built but the ones I work on seem great.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Skylines ARE exotic.


Not really. Good cars, yes. Exotics, no.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I've never seen a skyline in person...I'd say it's exotic.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

ehh ive seen more murcielagos than rs6's but i wouldnt call an rs6 an exotic, while a murcielago definitely is.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

bahhhh ford sucks (even tho i would take on of those lincon trucks)


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NISSAN IS THE BEST!

90-96 300ZX IS ONE OF THE BEST LOOKING CARS OF ALL TIME...TIME-LESS MACHINE!

EVEN LAMBORGHINI HAS TO COPY THE Z32 (300ZX)!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> No, how often to rods break free and do that on normal cars? I work on boat engines for competition ski boats. Nautiques to be exact. Nothing but 351's all day. You want ot talk about stressing a motor? Wakeboarders fill the boat's tanks full of water, then add weight on top of that. I load my boat with 3,000-4,000lbs of water and lead when I go wakeboarding. So there's that much weight being pushed in the most inneffiecent way to travel-boat. Cruising around at 3,300-3,6000 rpms all day long with a MASSIVE load on the engine and nothing has ever gone wrong with me. I guess my statement doesn't really stand for the car industry because I work on nothing but rock solid engines that never really break. Waterpumps go bad, alternators need to be rebuilt, but never does an engine need to be completely revamped unless it overheated hardcore and warped the heads and might have cracked the block.
> 
> and if you are going to call somebody retarted, make sure you spell it retarded.


im definately going to have to side with nismo on this one dude...an engine is not a single unit, its an entire collage of many pieces working uniformely to perform a function...one piece breaks, engine fails...it's always fixable, but its not indestructable...

by the way, redlining an engine isnt like oh man, its gonna blow...so longas its built right...i rebuilt my evinrude 90hp outboard which basically stays at 4000rpm+ when its in use, and it works fine...its all in the bearings, and how its tuned...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9G_f4I8_XhFJikB...vs%252Bdomestic
this video is great sorry couldnt find a direct link,


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?f...342C008&p=1

some kid building a DSM engine from the ground up.

alright alright guys, I know an engine is made up of more than a block! I oversimplified it, but with the engines I've been working on (ford 351's in competition ski boats), nothing really seems to go bad except waterpumps and alternators needing to be rebuilt. It's always small stuff like relays that go bad or just rust/corrode. Redlining an engine isn't bad for it, but I just don't think it's the most comfortable thing you can do to your engine.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

obviously, when you redline your engine in a car, its different than in a boat, where the engine is fed a consistent supply of 60-70 degree water to keep the temp in check. also, the main bearings and rod bearings all have more races for oil to spill in, making lubrication a lot more efficient. redlining an engine also brings a lot more vibration, which is a problem, but as long as an engine is built with tight tolerances, every bolt is torqued down to spec and a little loctite is applied, everything should be all set...redlining isnt "bad", as long as your engine is built right...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> obviously, when you redline your engine in a car, its different than in a boat, where the engine is fed a consistent supply of 60-70 degree water to keep the temp in check. also, the main bearings and rod bearings all have more races for oil to spill in, making lubrication a lot more efficient. redlining an engine also brings a lot more vibration, which is a problem, but as long as an engine is built with tight tolerances, every bolt is torqued down to spec and a little loctite is applied, everything should be all set...redlining isnt "bad", as long as your engine is built right...


well except that most engines produce better power at lower RPM's

running out to red line usually doesnt really give much better performance, for a boat you may get a few more knots but in the end those couple extra knots dont pay when it doubles your fuel consuption but only saves youa minute or two to get to your destination.. .. in a manual car most cases your better off shifting below redline so it gets you into a higher torque range in the next gear


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> in a manual car most cases your better off shifting below redline so it gets you into a higher torque range in the next gear


Yeah, I've always felt that running to redline in a manual is stupid because you can feel that the pull seems to flatten out at the last little bit of top end.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> obviously, when you redline your engine in a car, its different than in a boat, where the engine is fed a consistent supply of 60-70 degree water to keep the temp in check. also, the main bearings and rod bearings all have more races for oil to spill in, making lubrication a lot more efficient. redlining an engine also brings a lot more vibration, which is a problem, but as long as an engine is built with tight tolerances, every bolt is torqued down to spec and a little loctite is applied, everything should be all set...redlining isnt "bad", as long as your engine is built right...


well except that most engines produce better power at lower RPM's

running out to red line usually doesnt really give much better performance, for a boat you may get a few more knots but in the end those couple extra knots dont pay when it doubles your fuel consuption but only saves youa minute or two to get to your destination.. .. in a manual car most cases your better off shifting below redline so it gets you into a higher torque range in the next gear
[/quote]

right...good point...and yes, fuel consumption goes up by at least 30%, in my boat anyway...cruising is at 80% throttle at 33mph, full speed is 100% throttle at 41mph, cruising on a 5 gallon tank i have a range of about 45 minutes, which should get me most cases well over 20 miles (depending on no wake zones, the size of the fetch, and the wind), but at full throttle i can't drive over 20 minutes.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I had a 951cc XP....a 2001, and running it wide open I could kill a tank of gas in just under an hour lol.

When we take my boat out it lasts for about 2 days on a full tank- when we are doing some serious wakeboarding or filming we load up about 3000lbs and we run through a full tank in just one afternoon. Gas money anybody? lol


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I didnt get to read all of the thred entirely but caught most of it and these are my thoughts.



stitchgrip said:


> No, how often to rods break free and do that on normal cars? I work on boat engines for competition ski boats. Nautiques to be exact. Nothing but 351's all day. You want ot talk about stressing a motor? Wakeboarders fill the boat's tanks full of water, then add weight on top of that. I load my boat with 3,000-4,000lbs of water and lead when I go wakeboarding. So there's that much weight being pushed in the most inneffiecent way to travel-boat. Cruising around at 3,300-3,6000 rpms all day long with a MASSIVE load on the engine and nothing has ever gone wrong with me. I guess my statement doesn't really stand for the car industry because I work on nothing but rock solid engines that never really break. Waterpumps go bad, alternators need to be rebuilt, but never does an engine need to be completely revamped unless it overheated hardcore and warped the heads and might have cracked the block.
> 
> and if you are going to call somebody retarted, make sure you spell it retarded.


im definately going to have to side with nismo on this one dude...an engine is not a single unit, its an entire collage of many pieces working uniformely to perform a function...one piece breaks, engine fails...it's always fixable, but its not indestructable...

by the way, redlining an engine isnt like oh man, its gonna blow...so longas its built right...i rebuilt my evinrude 90hp outboard which basically stays at 4000rpm+ when its in use, and it works fine...its all in the bearings, and how its tuned...
[/quote]

this guy did his homework and I agree with him, plus this post is crazy long. I can go on and on all day about cars. Cars are my passion. As far as choosing between import and domestic, I really cant. It all really depends on the car. I've spent alot of time around both imports and domestics and the same applies with either. There is no "wonder car" that will get you 500,000 miles out of it if you dont take care of it. A domestic or import will both be good cars if you take care of them properly.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

EVEN LAMBORGHINI HAS TO COPY THE Z32 (300ZX)!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

platinum1683 said:


> Ever driven a Honda S2000? My mom has one and when I lived with her I would drive it around joy riding and being the little b*tch in his mommy's car racing people... but hey, it was fun, sue me. I'm not necessarily comparing a Supra to an S2000 in the sense that you never ever ever ever see a stock Supra, they are all twin turboed or turboed, forged internals etc. The S2K revs to 9000 rpm, has 240 hp at the crank from the factory and does 0-60 in like 5.4 secs stock and I would bet it would leave a supra sitting in the twistys. There are some cars besides supras that dont get enough credit because they aren't as "rare" such as a supra or R34 Skyline, that are imports. But I wont argue with you, I have to say I would much rather have a '03 Mustang Cobra than a Supra. Personal opinion.


s2k's are nice, great looking car but I don't know about leaving a supra in the twistys. As for the supra or 03 cobra, I'd rather have the MKIV TT 6spd. Holds it's value way better, supports godly horsepower on stock bottom end and looks better.

People think in general that jap cars are way reliable or american cars are way better but there is no rule that says that's the truth 100% of the time. No car domestic/jap or euro no matter how well you take care of the engine will last 9,000,000,000 miles because even with proper care things like main/rod bearings, seals, etc wear out. I've had two mitsubishi's, both imo were crap, poorly designed for maintnance and ate parts like pizza. To this day the reason why I look at evo's and know they look awesome but know what motor's in it and who built it. Lexus gets my vote for all around best driver, and rx7 was the most fun I've had even though the poor build quality of making everything plastic to lose weight. My jeep I have now is ok on build quality, great straight 6 engine design for maintnance but crappy transmission.

The fiero's are kinda crappy, even with a sbc or northstar in the back you still need major work to make it all work together. The SBC is probably one if not the greatest engine ever designed. It's been in existance for 50 years using the same basic design, and continues to be used to this day in soo many cars and applications.

Overall everything is a toss up. There are good and there are bad.

Oh and check this for a jap car maintnance bill...

Acura NSX timing belt replacement/new head: 9k lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

GO GERMAN IMPORTS!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHA yuppie douchbags..

mummy anddaddums are going to be so pissed






the aftermath






HOLY ISH three minute burn out then blown motor


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

[/quote]

The fiero's are kinda crappy, even with a sbc or northstar in the back you still need major work to make it all work together. The SBC is probably one if not the greatest engine ever designed. It's been in existance for 50 years using the same basic design, and continues to be used to this day in soo many cars and applications.

Overall everything is a toss up. There are good and there are bad.

Oh and check this for a jap car maintnance bill...

Acura NSX timing belt replacement/new head: 9k lol
[/quote]

Yeah I will have to agree with you, the 32V Northstar is nice, I have driven a few caddy's with them, and ever for as big as a cadillac is, they still run like hell, and I'm sure in a Fiero it's really fast, but the whole problem is all the work needed to ACTUALLY use the engine in the fiero.

Anything for an NSX will be expensive lol.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Here's my 3,500 pounds of domestic iron I drive in the summer time. Need I say more


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

really with anything much work is needed to make a regular car into a fast safe car hahahaha


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Here's my 3,500 pounds of domestic iron I drive in the summer time. Need I say more


uh yeah all we can see is the bumper..

how about some more car porna nd some details


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

AMERICAN MUSCLE  is the only way to go, that is if you want the torq and horsepower. Just look at the new muscle cars such as the camaro with 500 hp, challenger 400 to 500 hp, and thats off the show room floor. But if you like the modified weed eater sound stick with your 4 bangers with the average hp of a top of the line evo or sti at or around 300 hp off show room floor.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

well with a 71 camaro...87 porsche 924....91 ford probe.....00 ford mustang...and 5 jap. bikes its hard to say.... driving...i like the porsche..but for raw power camaro and stang

the porsche is the one i drive the most and i dont mind it handals great the gears are all smooth and its fast


----------



## kzig (Apr 30, 2006)

if you want a fast car get a shyline 4 wheel drive and only a 6 cylinder 
but i would like a old america muscle car 2 both are = to me


----------

